# Ranger was a hit with book club



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Last night I hosted book club. Nine women that Ranger had never met before showed up, ate, talked and through it all Ranger was a total cutie. One woman started the evening terrified of GSDs but quickly decided that Ranger was okay. By the end of the night one book club member offered to watch him when we went out of town.

Not really a big brag, but it makes mommy proud.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good boy Ranger!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Rangers_mom said:


> Last night I hosted book club. Nine women that Ranger had never met before showed up, ate, talked and through it all Ranger was a total cutie. *One woman started the evening terrified of GSDs but quickly decided that Ranger was okay*. By the end of the night one book club member offered to watch him when we went out of town.
> 
> Not really a big brag, but it makes mommy proud.


Hehe, I disagree. 

That part in bold deserves a REALLY big brag


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbup: Go Ranger!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

:happyboogie:That is a truly good thing. Congratulations to both you and Ranger for being great breed ambassadors!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thanks all for your kind comments. I didn't realize so many people had read my post.


----------

